# Seat suggestion for MTB ?



## sevenfourate (4 Jul 2015)

Anyone recommend me a MTB style (Fat, stubby, comfy) seat in Black for not silly money ? Its 'only' a £400 bike so i don't see the point going 'mad' !

Really struggling with the one on this new bike..........


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2015)

Charge Spoon.


----------



## Brandane (4 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Charge Spoon.


Beat me to it .
Light-ish; comfortable- ish, and well priced.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2015)

The cheaper version is the Madison Flux. Same shape but more padding. Fine for shorter mtn bike rides though.


----------



## sevenfourate (4 Jul 2015)

Thanks chaps. Gets glowing reports doesn't it !

Sounds like my butt deserves one............

http://cogs-bikes.com/blog/the-charge-spoon-possibly-the-best-saddle-in-the-world


----------



## russ.will (4 Jul 2015)

My Plug 3 came with a Spoon which my (at the time) lapsed cyclist butt beheld with terror. Once my rump got used to cycling again, I've not had one incident of sore, or numb bits on rides of up to two hours.

Try as I might to like the double price saddle my new RT-58 came with, I know that the future holds another Spoon.

Russell


----------



## Tojo (5 Jul 2015)

I find its a case of shopping round and ending up with the on that fits YOUR arse rather than what someone else recommends ......

I have got loads of mates that ride road and MTB and we all use different saddles, and me myself have different on my MTB and road...its obviously a business to start up making saddles as if you don't like the one you've got you have to go out and buy another.....


----------



## sevenfourate (5 Jul 2015)

Tojo said:


> I find its a case of shopping round and ending up with the on that fits YOUR arse rather than what someone else recommends ......
> 
> I have got loads of mates that ride road and MTB and we all use different saddles, and me myself have different on my MTB and road...its obviously a business to start up making saddles as if you don't like the one you've got you have to go out and buy another.....



I hear you completely.

But is it better to take the advice from folk more experienced than me, or plough-in (Not a Suffolk related pun honestly.....) and start buying saddles that are clearly no good left, right and centre..........


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jul 2015)

Specialized BG range may have something for you.
I tried a couple and found "the" saddle.
Had it on my mountain bike, now on the road bike, plus they measure your seat bones to get the right size. 
You sit on a squidgy thing and they get the size from that.


----------



## sevenfourate (5 Jul 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Specialized BG range may have something for you.
> I tried a couple and found "the" saddle.
> Had it on my mountain bike, now on the road bike, plus they measure your seat bones to get the right size.
> You sit on a squidgy thing and they get the size from that.



That sounds a pretty cool facility. Glad you found 'the one' !

As ever with this type of stuff; the location of Lowestoft works against us. 

I've just looked and the nearest fitting centre is in Chelmsford which is a 185 mile round trip away.....


----------



## Motozulu (6 Jul 2015)

Another one for the Charge spoon here - all 3 mtb's have one now. They can be had for under £20 too so if by some miracle they don't work for you - no big loss and you will definitely be able to resell it and get most of your investment back anyway. Bit of a no brainer really. Got to add though that a decent pair of shorts with a good padded undershort is almost as important as a saddle.


----------



## sevenfourate (6 Jul 2015)

Motozulu said:


> Another one for the Charge spoon here - all 3 mtb's have one now. They can be had for under £20 too so if by some miracle they don't work for you - no big loss and you will definitely be able to resell it and get most of your investment back anyway. Bit of a no brainer really. Got to add though that a decent pair of shorts with a good padded undershort is almost as important as a saddle.




I ordered one Saturday from ebay as no-where local had one in stock.

Absolute no-brainer at that price. I'd kind of budgeted on £30 as a cheap option. Seems i may get exactly what i need......with a tenner to spare !

Looking forward to trying it now after the rave reviews (Without any competition either !).

Cheers guys.


----------



## Bodhbh (6 Jul 2015)

Just a heads up on the Spoon...some of them have a tacky matt finish, some have a smooth faux leather finish. Personally I prefer the smooth ones - as you can move about in the saddle with no friction - and don't really get on with the tacky ones, but I guess that's personal. The smooth ones generally have perferations in them, you can tell just by looking. I've got a Madision Flux too, I think they only come in smooth (tho stand to be corrected).

/edit - bit late now, went for dinner before hitting the post button.


----------



## Drago (6 Jul 2015)

It really Depends on the shape of your arse.


----------



## sevenfourate (6 Jul 2015)

Bodhbh said:


> Just a heads up on the Spoon...some of them have a tacky matt finish, some have a smooth faux leather finish. Personally I prefer the smooth ones - as you can move about in the saddle with no friction - and don't really get on with the tacky ones, but I guess that's personal. The smooth ones generally have perferations in them, you can tell just by looking. I've got a Madision Flux too, I think they only come in smooth (tho stand to be corrected).
> 
> /edit - bit late now, went for dinner before hitting the post button.



THANKS.

Funny thing is - i looked at pics of the two saddles and figured the shape and stitching was so similiar, and my rides short enough (so that the difference in the padding so insignificant) - that it came down to visuals and saddle finish alone.
Some pics of the Spoon made the finish look matte. some made it look almost suede-like and in some i thought i could see some kind of 'finish' on the surface. I couldnt with the Flux. And for that reason i chose the Madison in the end......

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ.../product/review-madison-flux-saddle-11-44561/


----------



## Motozulu (7 Jul 2015)

Charge have tweaked the range now. My Zero came with a saddle with 'Fabric' embossed on it and was a lovely smooth finish with no stitching and an all in one construction. I thought Bird had put the wrong saddle on as I had specced a Spoon! 
I later found out it's Charge's new range - still a Spoon basically but better constructed and with varying widths for varying 'arrises instead of the one size fits all approach.
Must say I am very impressed and as said above - the surface allows you to slide around the saddle easily without friction.


----------



## sevenfourate (8 Jul 2015)

And to quickly say the Madison Flux arrived today and looks superb. Quick spin up the road gave no surprises and i'm looking forward to testing in earnest

Lets hope my posterior is too !!!


----------



## Motozulu (12 Jul 2015)

Sure you'll love it. I had an SDG Circuit on the Rose Granite Chief which was unbelievably light but had virtually no padding and was dead flat. Horrible saddle which I hated.

The Flux/Spoon are pure bum heaven in comparison


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Jul 2015)

Motozulu said:


> Sure you'll love it. I had an SDG Circuit on the Rose Granite Chief which was unbelievably light but had virtually no padding and was dead flat. Horrible saddle which I hated.


Conversely, I find the SGD Circuit super comfy and have them on all three of my bikes - normal Circuit on my road bike and the MTN version on my MTB and Hybrid. 

All bums are different


----------



## sevenfourate (12 Jul 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> Conversely, I find the SGD Circuit super comfy and have them on all three of my bikes - normal Circuit on my road bike and the MTN version on my MTB and Hybrid.
> 
> All bums are different




Good to hear you know what your butt likes !

Me and mine are happy too:


----------

